

Show HN: My weekend hack project, Appload.io, get your app's first 1k users - niklas_a
http://appload.io/a/

======
djtriptych
Not a terrible idea probably, but sophisticated users might be put off by the
popup signup.

I don't care enough yet about your service to give you my personal information
OR to even bother disabling Javascript which I assume defeats the popup.

Let me poke around without signing anything.

~~~
v33ra
I simply clicked "I'm already registered" link and the pop-up was gone!

Note: I didn't register.

~~~
djtriptych
I noticed that later. But the first time I visited, I got really annoyed at
the popup, then looked for a red X, didn't see one, and left angry.

Only came back because this is on Hacker News and the meta discussion is
interesting. The service itself is dead to me.

------
jbrennan
When your site uses one of those in-window popups, I immediately hit the back
button.

~~~
niklas_a
Thanks for the feedback. Is it that you think it is intrusive?

~~~
ntmartin
Personally I find that kind of experience intrusive. I do like the idea
though, but what happens after? Do I get to keep the app? Do I get upgrades to
an app? I take it the users who are early adopters are also free testers to
some degree.

------
rnernento
You my friend, are on to something...

Great idea, nice design, I'll keep poking at it and let you know if I can
break anything.

------
Tichy
Popup seems to be missing a close button, so I can not even see what kind of
apps you deem to be "premium". Also the word "premium" lights a red light in
my brain that means "scam".

Not saying you are a scammer, just saying what my internal bayesian classifier
has learned about "premium".

------
eslachance
I'm not exactly sure why it's not simply iPhone vs Android. It's not like
"HTC" and "Samsung" often have apps that will work on one but not the other.
At first I didn't even realize that you did have Android apps, because
"Motorola" can be older java-based phones, "Nokia" can be a black and white
flip-phone... Not exactly obvious at first glance.

So yeah, just say "iPhone" "iPad" and "Android". Hell, remove the drop-down
and make it a logo that you select instead, that should be even easier.

------
paramaggarwal
Wow, thats really something. The problem that apps face: to gain visibility in
the first week.

This solves it. Would love to see an article on the backstory of how the idea
struck you.

------
brodd
Don't upvote submissions like this. Since when is it OK to collect personal
information before I've had a chance to evaluate the site? Flagged.

~~~
niklas_a
Thanks for the comment. I didn't expect people to be so bothered by the popup.
I will remove it.

------
edlea
I must be missing something. I've tried clicking on "Steamscope", billed as a
free download, but it opens iTunes and lists the app as $0.99

------
eli
How do the mechanics of it work? Is it to sort of thing where the app is
technically free now but will eventually switch to paid?

~~~
niklas_a
Yes exactly. For iOS this seems to be the only way right now. Would be much
cooler if they could implement a couponing system.

Then we could be Groupon for apps (Appoun?) :)

~~~
v33ra
Have you tried <http://www.appsumo.com>

------
joshmanders
Has potential, but like others stated. Remove that popup asap.

